# vim hjkl -> jklö

## knue

Moin,

ich bin gerade dabei vim zu lernen. Ich bin gerade dabei herauszufinden, wie ich hjkl auf jklö mappen kann. Irgendwo im Forum habe ich das gefunden:

```
 ~/.vimrc: 

 noremap ö l 

 noremap l k 

 noremap k j 

 noremap j h 

```

Das funktioniert bei mir aber nicht. ö bewegt den Cursor richtig nach rechts, l nach rechts oben,  k nach rechts unten und bei j tut sich gar nichts  :Sad:  Jemand eine Idee, wie man das richtig anstellt?

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo knue

Schau mal hier, das sollte weiterhelfen

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~hot/VIM/vikurz.html

MfG

josef.95

----------

## knue

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo knue
> 
> Schau mal hier, das sollte weiterhelfen
> 
> http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~hot/VIM/vikurz.html
> ...

 

Das ist zwar eine nette Einführnung, irgendwie sehe ich aber nicht, wie mir das bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, dann hab ich dich missverstanden.

----------

## Finswimmer

"h" macht bei mir gar nichts. Deshalb sollte auch das Remappen (obwohl es geht) kein Resultat bringen?

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

knue - verwende map anstatt noremap ... denn noremap wird nicht ausgeführt, wenn der Key auf den du mappst schon vergeben ist (was mit 'j' ja der Fall ist) ...

ansonsten: :he :map-commands  :Smile: 

----------

## knue

:map funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.

Wie machen das denn die ganzen vim-Freaks mit deutschen Tastatur-Layout? Benutzen die alle trotzdem hjkl, oder was?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *knue wrote:*   

> Wie machen das denn die ganzen vim-Freaks mit deutschen Tastatur-Layout? Benutzen die alle trotzdem hjkl, oder was?

 

Gut, ich bin jetzt kein VIM Freak... Aber... öhm.... ich verwende einfach die Cursortasten...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## knue

Anscheinend haben diejenigen mit englischen Tastaturlayout das gleiche Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-t-177883-highlight-vim+hjkl.html

----------

